# "You Dont Currently Have Permission To Access This Folder"



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

there are lots of things i like so far about vista (i've had it less than a week) and a few things that are obnoxious and nonsensical. one of them is this:

this is a home computer. i'm the only user on it. i'm logged in as myself. i'm trying to download some outlook backup files into windows mail. to do so, i have to drill down through \users\username\local settings\etc. to where i'm going.

but every time i hit \local settings i get the aforementioned error message. i'm eventually routed to the security permissions tab where i can plainly see that i have FULL CONTROL. apparently full control is not really full control. i'm not trying to erase the registry for pete's sake.

please tell me there is a SIMPLE way around this ridiculousness...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It does that because of the UAC (User Access Control) feature in Vista. Only way to get around it is to disable it. Instructions on how to do so can be found here 

http://www.petri.co.il/disable_uac_in_windows_vista.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

I diabled UAC and rebooted. I'm still denied access to \username\local settings. Repeated procedure. Still no access.

This is obnoxious.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

are you denied permission when you access these folders manually?


----------

